# Your Favorite Orchids



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

OK so I am going to the longwood gardens orchid show tomorrow and am pretty excited!

I may purchase something while there, and I am wondering what some of your favorite orchids are that are good for terrariums, or even just in general. I am particularly interested in minis and very unique orchids(though they are all pretty unique)

Pictures of your plants would be wonderful but I dont mind looking it up.

Thanks!!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Bulbophyllum plumatum
Restrepia sanguinea
Pleurothallis allenii
Dendrobium oligophyllum
Pleurothallis megalops


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Psychopsiella limmenghei hands down IOSPE PHOTOS

Most warm growing restrepias, masdevallia, dracula are nice. Lepanthes, with a lot of care and attention to the perfect placement, make great additions to vivs. Keep in mind though that most are cold - cool growersl.

Lepanthopsis astrophora is an almost constant bloomer, great mini. Foliage looks nice in good lighting also. 

If andy's orchids is there, they will be able to aid your selection a little. Keep orchidspecies.com handy on your phone if possible so you can pull up pictures if you are buying them for the flowers.

Good Luck, I ended up dropping a lot of money at the last orchid show I visited......


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

I really like some of those! THanks for the input. Im made a list of my favorites


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

So hard to choose, i love mini's from the pleuro alliance, bulbo alliance and mini epi's and other random mini's, also LOVE jewel orchids and other small terrestrials


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

I currently have this in bloom(dendrobium tobaense) and constantly catch myself checking out the blooms. It's small, though I am not sure how it would handle a viv. Though my guess it would likely do pretty well if you used light, to no media, on the roots and mounted it high up near the lights (my biggest cain might be 6 inches atm)

http://www.rv-orchidworks.com/orchi...drobium-tobaense-user23_pic752_1248213665.jpg

masdevallia wendlandiana is another awesome plant. Small for a masdie, my blooms rather irregularly, but the flowers have some astounding coloration. It also seems to do well in a viv, though I never grew it any other environment

http://www.ecoorquideas.com.br/lojas/00006437/prod/wendp.jpg


Another really weird flowering plant is Scaphosepalum decorum. Honestly, this might be the personal favorite from my orchid collection, and is a really impressive plant when grown well. It's constantly in bloom with these really weird, alien looking, flowers, that are really abstractly detailed and has this really nice paddle like foliage that reaches 6 inches. The viv I have it planted in has a gravel substrate covered with a thin layer of leaf litter. But I don't think it would like to be planted in an abg mix, and not sure how you would go about mounting it. 

http://www.orchidphotos.org/gallery2/d/6520-2/Scaphosepalum+decorum.jpg


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

My favorite orchid that I have is Neofinetia falcata. I have never tried it in a viv. The blooms are so fragrant you can smell them from like fifty feet away, no exagerating. They smell fantastic like sweet vanilla, and are very hardy. Easily the most fragrant plant I have ever owned. Everyone that smells it loves it. The flowers are most fragrant in the evening and right after they are watered.

Orchids I like for the viv are

maxillaria uncata
bulbophylum alagense


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

> I currently have this in bloom(dendrobium tobaense) and constantly catch myself checking out the blooms. It's small, though I am not sure how it would handle a viv. Though my guess it would likely do pretty well if you used light, to no media, on the roots and mounted it high up near the lights (my biggest cain might be 6 inches atm)
> 
> http://www.rv-orchidworks.com/orchid...1248213665.jpg
> 
> ...


Wow those are beautiful. Im sorry I didn't see these last two posts before I went, and I cant go tomorrow :/ 

I came back with a *Macodes petola* which I have been searching for for a few months now. (Found it online a couple weeks ago but hey this was more exciting) Also got a *Pleurothallis ornata* and *Bulbophyllum plumatum*. Didnt have money to go too crazy but your recommendations will be remembered in the future. Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Great score!! I have all three of those in my highland lamasi viv!!!


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

I love Restrepia orchids but I think my favorites have to be the Psychopsis species. They are fantastic. I'll be buying a few specimens eventually. I think sanderae and papilio are my favorites.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

A Psychopsis, in bloom, is one of those things EVERYONE stops to look at


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Agreed! Psychopsis mendenhall "hildos" is a real stunner


----------



## Lbacha (Sep 7, 2011)

Good score on the Macodes it's a great plant I ah e a bunch of them in different tanks another great jewel is Dossinia marmorata var dayii it is amazing

Len


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

> Good score on the Macodes it's a great plant I ah e a bunch of them in different tanks another great jewel is Dossinia marmorata var dayii it is amazing
> 
> Len


I actually saw at least one variety of Dossinia marmorata there too, but I was really after the Macodes lol


----------

